# har tenkte testa stage1 jag har en fråga

## Paradoxx

Hej jag har tenkt att göra en ny install och  testa stages1 så min fråga är är det bara i make.conf jag behöver endra i nån config fill eller är det några mer mot jemförelse med stage3  :Question: 

----------

## frippz

Hmmm, har du inte läst installationsguiden?

Den täcker det mesta.

----------

## Paradoxx

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> Hmmm, har du inte läst installationsguiden?
> 
> Den täcker det mesta.

 

jo men vem vet jag kan ha missat nåt. det enda jag har set är att man ska endra i make.conf och /etc/conf.d/net det är dom endra filerna jag har set man ska endra i förutom fstab och lilo och rc.conf är det nån mer bara undra för jag har provat installera stage1 alt gick helt oki tills jag ska installera gnome då får jag error

on -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -c nanohttp.c  -fPIC -DPIC

gcc: unrecognized option `-03'

nanohttp.c: In function `xmlNanoHTTPConnectAttempt':

nanohttp.c:910: `len' undeclared (first use in this function)

nanohttp.c:910: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

nanohttp.c:910: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [nanohttp.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .libs/xpath.lo xpath.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxml2-2.5.8/work/libxml2-2.5.8'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxml2-2.5.8/work/libxml2-2.5.8'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

och jag undra om det kan va nån config fil jag har misat endra i eller nåt deför jag får erroret

eller kan det bara va fel i packet?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Anime_Fan

libxml? Har du alltså kommit till stage2?

Jag minns att jag haft problem med den. Om du är på stage2, gör en emerge sync innan emerge system.

Du vill även ändra dina cflags i make.conf från -03 till -O3 (noll-tre till o-tre).

----------

## Paradoxx

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> libxml? Har du alltså kommit till stage2?
> 
> Jag minns att jag haft problem med den. Om du är på stage2, gör en emerge sync innan emerge system.
> 
> Du vill även ändra dina cflags i make.conf från -03 till -O3 (noll-tre till o-tre).

 

jag är klar med hela install men när jag har installerat xfree sen börjar med gnome då får jag det erroret

deta är min make.conf ser den bra ut?

# Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf,v 1.65 2003/07/16 12:59:18 carpaski Exp $

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-admin/ufed'

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu". All K6's are i586.

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3.

# Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# ATHLON-4 will generate invalid SSE  instructions; use 'athlon'   instead. #

# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #

# K6 markings are deceptive. Avoid setting -march for them. See Bug #24379. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# Decent examples:

#

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective platforms.

# DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as YYMMDD-$PF.log

#     in the directory specified. This is disabled until you enable it by

#     providing a directory. Permissions will be modified as needed IF the

#     directory exists, otherwise logging will be disabled.

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space seperated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="<your_mirror_here> http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings effects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# RSYNC_TIMEOUT sets the length of time rsync will wait before it times out

#     on a connection. Most users will benefit from this setting as it will

#     reduce the amount of 'dead air' they experience when they run across

#     the occasional, unreachable mirror. Dialup users might want to set this

#     value up around the 300 second mark.

#RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 

#

#  'buildpkg'    causes binary packages to be created of all packages that 

#                are merged.

#  'ccache'      enables ccache support via CC.

#  'cvs'         feature for developers that causes portage to enable all

#                cvs features (commits, adds) and all USE flags in SRC_URI

#                will be applied for digests.

#  'digest'      autogenerate a digest for packages.

#  'distcc'      enables distcc support via CC.

#  'fixpackages' allows portage to fix binary packages that are stored in

#                PKGDIR. This can consume a lot of time. 'fixpackages' is

#                also a script that can be run at any given time to force

#                the same actions.

#  'keeptemp'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the temp files ($T) 

#                from a merge.

#  'keepwork'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the WORKDIR.

#  'noauto'      causes ebuild to perform only the action requested and 

#                not any other required actions like clean or

#  'noclean'     prevents portage from removing the source and temporary files 

#                after a merge -- for debugging purposes only. 

#  'nostrip'     prevents stripping of binaries.

#  'notitles'    disables xterm titlebar updates (which contain status info). 

#  'sandbox'     enable sandbox-ing when running emerge and ebuild

#  'strict'      causes portage to react strongly to conditions that

#                have the potential to be dangerous -- like missing or

#                incorrect Manifest files.

#  'userpriv'    allows portage to drop root privleges while it is compiling

#                as a security measure, and as a side effect this can remove 

#                sandbox access violations for users. 

#  'usersandbox' enables sandboxing while portage is running under userpriv.

#                unpack -- for debugging purposes only.

#FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg ccache distcc userpriv usersandbox notitles noclean noauto cvs keeptemp keepwork"

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space use limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     2G, and will be set if not defined otherwise and ccache is in features. 

#     Portage will set the default ccache dir if it is not present in the

#     user's environment: ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache (/var/tmp/ccache).

#     Sizes are specified with 'G' 'M' or 'K'.

#     '4G' for 4 gigabytes, '4096M' for 4 gigabytes, etc... Default is 2G

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#

# RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM is a file that portage will pass to rsync when it updates

#     the portage tree. Specific chucks of the tree may be excluded from

#     consideration. This may cause dependency failures if you are not careful.

#     The file format is one pattern per line, blanks and ';' or '#' lines are

#     comments. See 'man rsync' for more details on the exclude-from format.

#RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

----------

## Paradoxx

jag håler på med en ny install  troligen va der en 0 i stelet för O jag hade sist

kan det ha gjort felet?

----------

## Anime_Fan

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Är mina flaggor... Du har CFLAGS med 2 ggr, men aldrig cxxflags... CFLAGS bör inte göra mkt skillnad här, om det nu inte är för hög optimering. Jag testar att bygga om den så får jag se om det är något fel...

Edit: Du vill även använda dessa. Närmare servrar ger bättre fart...

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## Paradoxx

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> Är mina flaggor... Du har CFLAGS med 2 ggr, men aldrig cxxflags... CFLAGS bör inte göra mkt skillnad här, om det nu inte är för hög optimering. Jag testar att bygga om den så får jag se om det är något fel...
> ...

 

nu har jag endrat till rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage   ..... 

vad mena du med (Du har CFLAGS med 2 ggr, men aldrig cxxflags...) ?

jag kör proget mirrorselect den söker efter dom snabaste servran så jag har med

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo/

ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://gentoo.linux.no/"

så ser den ut nu 

# Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf,v 1.65 2003/07/16 12:59:18 carpaski Exp $

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-admin/ufed'

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu". All K6's are i586.

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3.

# Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# ATHLON-4 will generate invalid SSE  instructions; use 'athlon'   instead. #

# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #

# K6 markings are deceptive. Avoid setting -march for them. See Bug #24379. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# Decent examples:

#

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective platforms.

# DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as YYMMDD-$PF.log

#     in the directory specified. This is disabled until you enable it by

#     providing a directory. Permissions will be modified as needed IF the

#     directory exists, otherwise logging will be disabled.

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space seperated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="<your_mirror_here> http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings effects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# RSYNC_TIMEOUT sets the length of time rsync will wait before it times out

#     on a connection. Most users will benefit from this setting as it will

#     reduce the amount of 'dead air' they experience when they run across

#     the occasional, unreachable mirror. Dialup users might want to set this

#     value up around the 300 second mark.

#RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 

#

#  'buildpkg'    causes binary packages to be created of all packages that 

#                are merged.

#  'ccache'      enables ccache support via CC.

#  'cvs'         feature for developers that causes portage to enable all

#                cvs features (commits, adds) and all USE flags in SRC_URI

#                will be applied for digests.

#  'digest'      autogenerate a digest for packages.

#  'distcc'      enables distcc support via CC.

#  'fixpackages' allows portage to fix binary packages that are stored in

#                PKGDIR. This can consume a lot of time. 'fixpackages' is

#                also a script that can be run at any given time to force

#                the same actions.

#  'keeptemp'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the temp files ($T) 

#                from a merge.

#  'keepwork'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the WORKDIR.

#  'noauto'      causes ebuild to perform only the action requested and 

#                not any other required actions like clean or

#  'noclean'     prevents portage from removing the source and temporary files 

#                after a merge -- for debugging purposes only. 

#  'nostrip'     prevents stripping of binaries.

#  'notitles'    disables xterm titlebar updates (which contain status info). 

#  'sandbox'     enable sandbox-ing when running emerge and ebuild

#  'strict'      causes portage to react strongly to conditions that

#                have the potential to be dangerous -- like missing or

#                incorrect Manifest files.

#  'userpriv'    allows portage to drop root privleges while it is compiling

#                as a security measure, and as a side effect this can remove 

#                sandbox access violations for users. 

#  'usersandbox' enables sandboxing while portage is running under userpriv.

#                unpack -- for debugging purposes only.

#FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg ccache distcc userpriv usersandbox notitles noclean noauto cvs keeptemp keepwork"

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space use limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     2G, and will be set if not defined otherwise and ccache is in features. 

#     Portage will set the default ccache dir if it is not present in the

#     user's environment: ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache (/var/tmp/ccache).

#     Sizes are specified with 'G' 'M' or 'K'.

#     '4G' for 4 gigabytes, '4096M' for 4 gigabytes, etc... Default is 2G

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#

# RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM is a file that portage will pass to rsync when it updates

#     the portage tree. Specific chucks of the tree may be excluded from

#     consideration. This may cause dependency failures if you are not careful.

#     The file format is one pattern per line, blanks and ';' or '#' lines are

#     comments. See 'man rsync' for more details on the exclude-from format.

#RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://gentoo.linux.no/"

----------

## Anime_Fan

Din postade conf

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe" 

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe" 

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to 

# the same settings. 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CFLAGS 2 ggr... Ingen CXXFLAGS

----------

## Paradoxx

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> Din postade conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe" 
> 
> #CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe" 
> ...

 

kan inte du copa min make.conf och stela in så den går så bra som möjligt för i gentligen kan jag inget om make.conf har bara läst lite i diskus sen klistrat in

jag kör en amd athlon xp 1500mhz

----------

## Anime_Fan

*Tar och spammar upp sin egen XP 2100+ conf istället...*

Notera den överdrivet långa use-listan som gör att du får emerge'a 1337 paket för att få in Gnome på burken.

# Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf,v 1.62 2003/05/29 08:34:55 carpaski Exp $

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-admin/ufed'

#

# Example:

USE="X kde qt gtk gnome alsa gd sdl avi dvd apache2 -apache png nas xml dga directfb sse 3dnow avi encode leim Xaw3d nls mozsvg tiff amd"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu". All K6's are i586.

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3.

# Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# ATHLON-4 will generate invalid SSE  instructions; use 'athlon'   instead. #

# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -02"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as YYMMDD-$PF.log

#     in the directory specified. This is disabled until you enable it by

#     providing a directory. Permissions will be modified as needed IF the

#     directory exists, otherwise logging will be disabled.

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space seperated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings effects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# RSYNC_TIMEOUT sets the length of time rsync will wait before it times out

#     on a connection. Most users will benefit from this setting as it will

#     reduce the amount of 'dead air' they experience when they run across

#     the occasional, unreachable mirror. Dialup users might want to set this

#     value up around the 300 second mark.

#RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

AUTOCLEAN="no"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well.

#

#  'buildpkg'    causes binary packages to be created of all packages that

#                are merged.

#  'ccache'      enables ccache support via CC.

#  'cvs'         feature for developers that causes portage to enable full

#                settings and USE flags in SRC_URI and has wide effects --

#                don't set this unless you're ready for it.

#  'digest'      autogenerate a digest for packages.

#  'distcc'      enables distcc support via CC.

#  'fixpackages' allows portage to fix binary packages that are stored in

#                PKGDIR. This can consume a lot of time. 'fixpackages' is

#                also a script that can be run at any given time to force

#                the same actions.

#  'keeptemp'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the temp files ($T)

#                from a merge.

#  'keepwork'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the WORKDIR.

#  'noauto'      causes ebuild to perform only the action requested and

#                not any other required actions like clean or

#  'noclean'     prevents portage from removing the source and temporary files

#                after a merge -- for debugging purposes only.

#  'nostrip'     prevents stripping of binaries.

#  'notitles'    disables xterm titlebar updates (which contain status info).

#  'sandbox'     enable sandbox-ing when running emerge and ebuild

#  'strict'      causes portage to react strongly to conditions that

#                have the potential to be dangerous -- like missing or

#                incorrect Manifest files.

#  'userpriv'    allows portage to drop root privleges while it is compiling

#                as a security measure, and as a side effect this can remove

#                sandbox access violations for users.

#  'usersandbox' enables sandboxing while portage is running under userpriv.

#                unpack -- for debugging purposes only.

#FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg ccache distcc userpriv usersandbox notitles noclean noauto cvs keeptemp keepwork"

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space use limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     2G, and will be set if not defined otherwise and ccache is in features.

#     Portage will set the default ccache dir if it is not present in the

#     user's environment: ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache (/var/tmp/ccache).

#     Sizes are specified with 'G' 'M' or 'K'.

#     '4G' for 4 gigabytes, '4096M' for 4 gigabytes, etc... Default is 2G

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#

# RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM is a file that portage will pass to rsync when it updates

#     the portage tree. Specific chucks of the tree may be excluded from

#     consideration. This may cause dependency failures if you are not careful.

#     The file format is one pattern per line, blanks and ';' or '#' lines are

#     comments. See 'man rsync' for more details on the exclude-from format.

#RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

----------

## frippz

Använd det här scriptet för att få fram optimeringar för din processor:

(inte min skapelse. cred ges så fort jag kommer på vem på forumet som postade den först  :Wink:  )

http://home.tiscali.se/leviatan/scripts/cflags.zip

----------

## Paradoxx

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> *Tar och spammar upp sin egen XP 2100+ conf istället...*
> 
> Notera den överdrivet långa use-listan som gör att du får emerge'a 1337 paket för att få in Gnome på burken.
> 
> # Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.
> ...

 

om man inte har autoclenan moste man typ  göra så här då emerge ll sen om för att få veck den gammla moste jag emerge -C ll för att få veck denm gammla då?

vad gör CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" den då?

----------

## Paradoxx

filen gav mej 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

kan det stema in på min dator bra?

----------

## Paradoxx

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> Använd det här scriptet för att få fram optimeringar för din processor:
> 
> (inte min skapelse. cred ges så fort jag kommer på vem på forumet som postade den först  )
> 
> http://home.tiscali.se/leviatan/scripts/cflags.zip

 

# Author: pixelbeat

----------

## Paradoxx

Calculating world dependencies ...done! 

[ebuild UD] sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r5 [2.0.48-r6] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself, 

recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge. 

You may avoid the remerging of packages by updating portage on its own. 

är det bara jag som fick deta i dag? 

jag kör 

2.0.48-r6 och nu vill den portage-2.0.48-r5 bara för jag har gjoet en rsync sen emerge -p world

----------

